# My spin on "Betta in a vase"



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

So, I took my 8 month old to the pet store today to watch the birds, she has a fascination with them for some reason. On my way out, I noticed a whole tank full of tiny female bettas, so of course I stopped to take a look. They were all too cute to pass by, so my daughter and I went shopping for a home to put one in and this is what we came up with. It's a 1.75 gallon vase, with a silk plant and ornament. You can see how tiny she is compared to the vase, I will take a closer picture of her later when she's accustomed to her new home


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty! 1.75 is plenty of room. She IS tiny!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow she is tiny! I love what you did with the vase


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

very nice and good choice in size of a vaze she is tiny


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice vase!! I love it! She is sooo tiny!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! She is tiny, in the tank it looked like a school of tetras, I had to get really close to even tell that they were bettas.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Probably just a few months old!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww..cute! She's soooo tiny!

She has the same amount of room in there as my Cassanova has in his 10 gallon!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

She is tiny, it's a good thing I don't have a lot of spare cash right now, it was hard not to buy a 20 gallon and take all 7 or 8 of them home. I don't want to try my luck with a sorority just yet tho, even if they were already living together harmoniously.


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

Very very pretty and plenty of room for her to swim around right now!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw she's teeny tiny, so cute. that vase is perfect for her, it looks awesome too


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

SHE IS SOOO TINY!
It took me 15secs of good looking to actually find her!haha!

Such a cutie!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So cute! I love the tiny little girls. Like Mr. Vamp said, they must have only been a couple months old. Congrats on the girl, your vase is beautiful.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats! and may I be the 10th person to say that she is very tiny! LOL


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I couldnt find her at first  took me about a minute.


----------



## unicornturds18 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bettabubble3 said:


> I couldnt find her at first  took me about a minute.


lol me too


----------

